# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Të shkruajmë një lajm për në gazetë

## Davius

Përshëndetje

Si lexues të zakontë të shtypit ditor, shpesh biem viktimë e asaj cilën gazetë të blej, cilën jo, cila i trajton ngjarjet më mirë, cila anon politikisht, cila është në e pavarur etj, etj. Si rezultat i kësaj, kur kemi në dorë njëherësh dy apo më shumë gazeta, vërejmë edhe se si është trajtuar një ngjarje/lajm në njërën apo tjetrën gazetë. Këtu hasim më mënyra të ndryshme të formulimit të lajmit, burimet e informacionit, vërtetësinë e lajmit, sasinë e informacionit që trajtohet, rëndësinë e ngjarjeve që trajtohen në artikull etj, etj.

Të gjithë anëtarët e forumit kanë prirje për të shkruar, sa që vendosa të hap këtë temë për t'u përpjekur të formulojmë edhe ne nga një artikull/lajm për në gazetë, duke pasur në dispozicion disa të dhëna bazike, nga të cilat të dhëna çdo kush që di të lidh dy-tre fjalë, do të mund të formuloj një lajm.

*Ja disa elemente, nga të cilat mund të fillojmë konkurrimin dhe në fund do të zgjedh lajmin më të mirë!* 

-aksident i rëndë trafiku
-dy të lënduar në gjendje të rëndë
-makina të thyera tërësisht
-njëra makinë Fiat; emigrant nga Italia, tjetra makinë Mercedes - banor i Kukësit
-të lënduarit kanë që vetëm në makina, dërgohen në spitalin ushtarak të Tiranës
-emigranti: Sokol Prifti 34 vjeç, lëndime në kokë dhe kraharorë
-vendasi: Edmond Sefa 42 vjeç, këmbë të thyer dhe njërën dorë të shtypur rëndë
-reshje të mëdha të borës
-festat e fundvitit, komunikacion i ngarkuar
-aksi rrugor: Kukës - Peshkopi
-kalimtarë i rastit, dëshmitarë të aksidentit të rëndë lajmëruan policinë
-organet e rendit hetojnë rastin, mjekët kumtojnë gjendjen e rëndë të pacientëve
_PS:
Këto janë të dhëna imagjinare, kështu që uroj të tregohuni gazetarë të mirë. Nuk është e patjetërsueshme të gjithë faktet ti fusni në lajm, por tentoni që të jepni sa më origjinal lajmin duke shfrytëzuar informacionin e lartshkruar._

*MIRË SE VINI GAZETARË!*

----------

*Neteorm* (29-10-2017)

----------


## sulioti

Sote Ne Aksin Rrugor Peshkopi Kukes Ndodhi Nje Aksident I Rend Automobilistik.
Shkaku I Aksidentit Sipas Burimeve Te Polcis, Eshte Moti I Keq, I Cili Keto Dite Eshte Shoqeruar  Me Reshje Te Medha Debore .  Te Aksidentuarit Kan Marre Plage Te Vogla Ne Trup Dhe Per Fat Te Mire Ndodhen Jashte Rrezikut Per Jeten .nje Shkak Me Shume Se Pse Aksidentet Jan Shtuar Keto Dite,eshte Dhe Fakti Se Tani Jemi Ne Dite Festash E Trafiku Eshte Shume I Ngarkuar E Nuk Mungojne As Rastet Ku Shume Drejtues Te Automjeteve E Kalojn Masen E Lejuar Te Pirjes Se Alokolit.sot Pasdite Ne Nje Konferenc Te Dhen Per Shtyp Zedhensi I Forumit Shqiptar Beri Thirrje Per Me Shume Kujdes E Vigjilense  Ne Akset Rrugore Qe Kan Probleme Me Motin E Keq.nga Ana Tjeter Bashkia E Rrethit Kukes Deklaroi Se Do Marrin Masat Qe Te Normalizohen Levizjet Drejt Ketij Destinacioni.

----------


## Dejsa

Para pak ditësh Mbreti në Thailand ndërron jetë!
Të Qytetarët Luten dhe bëhen shumë Falenderime thotë Mediat Gjermane!

----------


## Ciarli

..per fat te keq gazetat jane ende te stilit gjerman apo gotik, bardh e zi dhe ne forme katrore! nje tentative anglo perendimore lindi revisten por edhe ajo duhej te ishte ne forme katrore apo gotike! nje forme qe perseritet shpesh dhe te merzit!

----------

